# Mikrofon überträgt Output sound



## momoTR (1. Februar 2016)

*Mikrofon überträgt Output sound*

Hallo, ich besitze ein Razer Kraken Pro. Der Sound wird 1:1 übertragen so dass mein Kollege in Skype alles mithört was ich höre. Gibt es da eine Lösung?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mikrofon überträgt Output sound*

Geh mal in die Windows-Soundoptionen der Systemsteuerung und aktiviere bei "Aufnahme" NUR das Mic, nichts anderes. Vlt. musst du es auch in Skype auch noch umstellen. Auf jeden Fall vor der Umstellung in der Systemsteuerung Skype mal beenden.


----------



## momoTR (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mikrofon überträgt Output sound*

Da ist eh nur das Mikrofon aktiviert. Stereomix ist deaktiviert aber trotzdem wird der Sound übertragen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mikrofon überträgt Output sound*



momoTR schrieb:


> Da ist eh nur das Mikrofon aktiviert. Stereomix ist deaktiviert aber trotzdem wird der Sound übertragen.


 kommt denn der Restsound über Boxen oder über Kopfhörer´? Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der SO laut ist, dass dein mic das einfach nur auch aufnimmt... ^^


----------



## momoTR (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mikrofon überträgt Output sound*

Kommt nur über das Headset. Auch wenns leiser ist hört man es.


----------

